# Licensed electrician needed next week



## oldflathead (Oct 3, 2007)

I read corpsmans post re" electricians and will call Wesner and Crowell tomorrow, but if you any other licensed electrician that want a quick job that will pay cash, you need to pull the permit. The walls are still open and it is dry. House is on Bayou Chico, north of Navy Blvd. bridge. Simple job she had a second floor bed and bathroom added, you just have to put up with Sister Sue.

Send me a PM or call 572-1225 0700- 1900 any day.

Tom


----------

